# Fusion Pro



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of switching from Quartzlock2 to Fusion Pro.
Due to cost and availability. I had no issues with QL2 and I like using it. I will use the gout in showers and bathroom floors any input will be appreciated THANKS


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

sycamorebob said:


> I'm thinking of switching from Quartzlock2 to Fusion Pro.
> Due to cost and availability. I had no issues with QL2 and I like using it. I will use the gout in showers and bathroom floors any input will be appreciated THANKS


I hate when I have an attack of the gout in the shower, very painful.

Andy.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've only used it once but I found it to be a bit of a pain with the supplied installation instructions. Some of the guys on here had some tips on how to make it go smoother in the future.

I really like QL2 and it's my go-to product but I recently tested out the Mapei Flexcolor in a rare use bathroom, on a slab, and it applied very nicely. It was a tough install with lots of tile wainscoting and mouldings and the urethane would have been ridiculously tough to clean up but the Flexcolor worked well.

I avoid Custom products whenever possible.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I like Fusion Pro. It can be used over new mudbed before QL2 can be used. Sometimes the FP leaves lower joint. Could be my technique though.

Recently used Flexcolor CQ and really liked it. Joints stayed full with quartz aggregate. It cleaned very easily,too. It is not uv stable so it's for interior use.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

My best tip .. Is to open it , empty all the grout in te trash , wash the bucket and use it to store your spacers

#FUSIONSUCKS


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Orlando you crack me up. You've got to get over your long ago, bad experience with Customs before it turns you bitter. Well maybe it's too late,lol.

All the grout manufacturers are innovating their lines. Customers want stain free grouts and easily cleaned grouts.

Epoxies are a great product but if you need a cup more to finish grouting, you mix a mini and throw 90% away. Not with the other new grouts. I'll bet Laticrete is going to come out with their own new grout version to compete.


----------



## RPtile (May 26, 2011)

sycamorebob said:


> I'm thinking of switching from Quartzlock2 to Fusion Pro. Due to cost and availability. I had no issues with QL2 and I like using it. I will use the gout in showers and bathroom floors any input will be appreciated THANKS


 fusion pro is great easy to spread easy clean and durable


----------



## RPtile (May 26, 2011)

EthanB said:


> I've only used it once but I found it to be a bit of a pain with the supplied installation instructions. Some of the guys on here had some tips on how to make it go smoother in the future. I really like QL2 and it's my go-to product but I recently tested out the Mapei Flexcolor in a rare use bathroom, on a slab, and it applied very nicely. It was a tough install with lots of tile wainscoting and mouldings and the urethane would have been ridiculously tough to clean up but the Flexcolor worked well. I avoid Custom products whenever possible.


 I use an apoxy float and clean with hot soapy water as far as apoxy goes it's great


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Im not a big fan of CBP but I did a shower for one of the managers at Daltile once and they insisted I use Fusion, I like it and use it fairly often now and have heard him say on multiple Occasions that it has held up really well over that past couple years.

There is a trick to using it, the manufacturers opinions are all wrong and it can be a nightmare to use on darker colored flooring, the secret is having lots of clean water and only doing about half the floor space they recommend at a time when starting out with it. 

Has a mild urethane odor but Beats the heck out of using epoxy!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

May want to think twice before switching over... QL2 is too close to SpectraLock to hose a good selection for a silicone based grout.

Here is part 1 of blog I wrote about it.
http://www.mason-contractor.com/product-reviews/fusion-pro-grout-part-1/

Honestly, I did not want to write part 2 but I recieved over 30 contact forms on my website on what the verdict is... In short, I would use it on a floor or backsplash but absolutely NOT in a shower and you will find out why.
http://www.mason-contractor.com/fusion-pro-grout-part-2/


The new 3 day formula for QL2 is pretty good as well. There are some humps to it (compared to the old one) but just takes some attention and extra care while using it. Here is an article on that:

http://giallotileandstone.com/product-review-quartzlock2-urethane-grout-3-day-formula/


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Todd,

If I read your test right, you made a thick biscuit of material, dried it for 6 weeks then left it in your shower. The biscuit showed some mildew.

I don't see how that "test" relates to using the grout to fill a grout joint of less thickness and width.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Todd, 

Did you do a similar grout puck test with the Quartz lock grout? Honestly I can only see a mass of grout that large soaking up moisture and like a sponge eventually promoting mold growth. In a normal installation the water should be able to drain and the shower become somewhat dry inhibiting any mold from growing.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It was a beige color. The grout biscuits turned redish/pink which is a sign of mold growth. They also had black mildew spots all over them.

I don't see how that would not be a good test? I put the grout in the shower... shouldn't make a difference if it's between the tiles or not but was placed at the bottom corner of the shower floor. I put them in a bag and took them to dal to show them but they are still promoting it for showers. I've used it for some flooring jobs but just don't think it has a place in shower because of being silicone based.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Todd,
> 
> Did you do a similar grout puck test with the Quartz lock grout? Honestly I can only see a mass of grout that large soaking up moisture and like a sponge eventually promoting mold growth. In a normal installation the water should be able to drain and the shower become somewhat dry inhibiting any mold from growing.


I can do that. Shouldn't make a difference because my shower floor is pebble grouted with permacolor... so that's like 60% grout and never had an issue with that grout that absorbs water like crazy.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

if you use any grout against the manufacturers recommendations, what do you expect? QL2 has recommended joint no larger than 1/2". Can't add water to epoxies. Hockey puck size grout test wouldn't be recommended by Customs, either. Just doesn't relate to real world application. 

Just because it has a silicon base doesn't make it a bad grout. It's the entire formula that you have to consider. Who would have thought Botax could be helpful. Or snake venom.


----------

